# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  RELKO, male né en 2014. Est-il condamné à passer sa vie dans un box ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* RELKO
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 11 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 170 





 



N° DE PUCE : (à venir)

NOM : *RELKO*

RACE : COMMUNE 

SEXE : MALE

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : 11.02.2014

POIDS :  15  kgs

POINT SANTÉ : Castré. 

SON ORIGINE : Sorti de l'équarrissage fin avril 2017 par Lénuta

SON COMPORTEMENT : *Relko*   est d'un naturel timide. Il aime garder ses distances et observer. Il  est gourmand. 08 février 2021, il se laisse maintenant caresser par  Lénuta et vient vers elle.
Il pourra intégrer une famille qui aura de l'expérience, et qui lui laissera le temps de s'épanouir en confiance.

Lors du week-end au refuge de nos bénévoles entre les 16 et 19 septembre 2021, *Relko* a pu apprécier les caresses, la distribution de friandises. Cest un chien doux et calme.


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS

Arrivera en France, identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18



Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79 - 06.37.25.72.24
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact des bénévoles responsables des familles d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/l-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Relko* est encore assez timide.
Il était tout de même heureux de nous voir et remué la queue .
Il est venu prendre les friandises a la grille mais pas directement dans la main.
Très calme, il prend sa friandise et se couche en nous observant .
Il ne dit rien aux chiens .
De taille moyenne, il ressemble a un petit berger .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko vient prendre son biscuit à la grille et repart. Calme. Se laisse caresser avec le biscuit.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/Gwqn7_qKVeg

https://youtu.be/zswjXdbZ3qk

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/f8_QpgvVvxw

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une vidéo de Relko :

https://youtu.be/eWCGF53bq38

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## Monkey

up

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko aurait besoin d'un bon toilettage, quelle famille est prête à lui donner un bon coup de brosse pour enlever ses poils morts ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko a besoin d'une famille douce et patiente pour le laisser évoluer tranquillement.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Timide, inquiet ; il est encore traumatisé. Non agressif, il ne fait pas  confiance aux gens . Il a encore besoin de temps pour se rassurer .

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Le post de Relko était en stand by car le loulou n'était pas adoptable, Lenuta nous a annoncé que Relko avait évolué et qu'il pouvait être adopté.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko aura besoin d'une famille douce et patiente pour le laisser évoluer tranquillement.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Relko*

Tu en auras mit du temps pour comprendre qu'une caresse c'est agréable.

Je suis entré dans son enclos et il est venu vers moi pour avoir des friandises et il a bien accepté les caresses.
Lorsque je m'arrêtais, il me faisait comprendre que je pouvais continuer mais tout en discrétion.
Les photos sont un peu les mêmes car il est très calme, ne bouge pas, se fige près de nous et reste là.

Un gentil loulou qui serait bien au sein d'une famille, j'en suis sûre.
Point  santé, j'ai eu l'impression qu'il était un peu dépigmenté autour des  yeux et museau mais je ne sais pas si c'est sa peau qui est comme ça.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo :

https://youtu.be/TZIwv8M_PC8

----------


## LANCASTER

Cela lui fait maintenant 13 ans, quelle tristesse pour ce petit coeur

----------


## phacélie

Né en 2014, il a 8 ans ce petit coeur d'après sa fiche.

----------


## LANCASTER

bon je vais me coucher et pourtant j'avais mes lunettes sur le nez MILLE EXCUSES

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message de Lenuta :

*Relko* est sociable, un peu timide mais pas agresife. Il peu vivre en une famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Petit amour... tout discret, tout gentil... qui finira par craquer pour toi ??

Lenuta l'a traité pour sa démodécie et il était en guérison lorsque nous étions au refuge.

*Relko* est tellement doux, il fera le bonheur d'une famille c'est certain.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Relko est si calme, si doux, si discret...

Il attend sagement sa famille mais en souffre au refuge, ce n'est pas un environnement pour lui.

Allez, une petite famille pour toi mon chou!!

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

petit amour si discret ....

  











https://youtu.be/EILtWtwzjSo

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mon joli *Relko*

Quand  je suis arrivée dans sa rangée, le tonnerre commençait à tonner, et  cela lui a fait beaucoup peur, comme à Eliko, Nebbia et Zayan, qui ne se  sont pas montrés comme à leur habitude.

Une petite vidéo quand il avait peur de l'orage qui arrivait... il voulait pas sortir du box... Çà les terrifie tellement..

https://youtu.be/_2cxxJCAYW0

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message du 01/11 :

 Lénuta l'a emmené chez le vétérinaire suite à notre demande. Nous  découvrons tous ses problèmes de santé aujourd'hui et c'est triste pour  lui.
J'espère que le traitement lui fera du bien et qu'une personne  lui offrira une belle adoption si son état l'autorise à voyager vers la  France.   
Gentil *Relko*, quelle tristesse pour toi   

 

Domi a mit les infos plus haut.

*Lénuta a écrit:*
*Relko* a une maladie autoimune
Aussi lupus

Fait analises
Et tratament prednison
20 jours

Apre Dr vet vu sa evolution

Versiune de pate et bon crochetes

A une probleme avec foi
Îl est afecte la oeil, en bouche, et genital
Îl a petit temp de vite
Est vieux

*Relko* est energique mais Dieu decide

----------


## MARIEJOLIE

Voilà plus de cinq ans sur Rescue et autant voire plus à Lenuta et maintenant vieux et malade ::  ::  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Notre petit *Relko* a bien  été soigné. Il a eu un traitement en restant chez le vétérinaire. Il a  une forme de lupus.Le traitement avec prednison lui a été bénéfique.  Pour l'instant, il n'a plus de traitement, il est de retour au refuge.

Lénuta nous a précisé qu'il s'entend avec les femmes mais il a très peur des hommes et peut grogner. Il pèse 20 kg.

Nous  sommes tristes de le savoir de retour au refuge. On aimerait qu'une  famille craque et l'adopte, afin qu'ils puissent avoir une belle  retraite au chaud, entouré d'amour.

  

Nous avons reçu la facture vétérinaire pour les soins de *Relko* qui s'élève à 463 euros.

Nous faisons appel à votre générosité.

Si  vous souhaitez faire un don, vous pouvez le faire de plusieurs  manières, en précisant la destination de ce don via la mention "frais  vétérinaires" :
- par chèque :

Association l'Arche d'Éternité
15 route de Villiers
93160 NOISY LE GRAND

- par virement Paypal : https://paypal.me/larchedeternite

- par virement bancaire en demandant notre RIB à la présidente Dominique VILLENEUVE, presidente@archedeternite.org






Pendant les soins chez le véto















Aujourd'hui au refuge

----------

